# 22-250 barrel burner?



## gunsforfun (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive been told 22-250 cal will burn up a barrel in 1000the rnds. Is this true at all?


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

The .22-250 is certainly capable of barrel burning in 1000 rnds. But if you back your loads off a bit and keep it around 3700 fps you'll get better life. I have one that's up around 1800 rnds. It's starting to show it's age, groups are starting to open up some, but I still plan on taking to Wyo after prairie dogs this spring.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

22-250 seems to have this rep for a long time . I'm on my second one , burned out the first after about 4000 rds , however it attribute it's demise to my lack of stellar cleaning . Big mistake , as I should still be using it if only better care was taken .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

gunsforfun said:


> Ive been told 22-250 cal will burn up a barrel in 1000the rnds. Is this true at all?


 Proper care coupled with less than MAX loads and being conscious of the barrel getting to hot will avoid this. Most small fast calibers can burn a barrel quick if these things are not followed.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Cryogenic freezing will add alot more life to the 'hot' caliber barrels...It'll shrink your groups, too...(& it makes a muzzleloader bbl sooooooo much easier to clean...).

Costs about $50 + s/h....I've had a few done by Kathi. She does great work.. Luckily, I only live a few miles away--drop my barrel off on Friday & pick it up on Sunday... :teeth:

Here's the link:

http://www.cryoplus.com/


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

like everyone else said, can be a burner, but there's plenty you can do to lengthen it. cryo treating, good and frequent cleaning, below max loads will all help. i try and pay attention to how rapidly i shoot the gun, and try and give my gun time to cool down as best as it can. considering what gun you buy can help. a bull barrel is going to provide more material to dissipate the heat into, fluting will help to disperse the heat, and a floated barrel provides air flow over the entire barrel which is also going to help cool the barrel down a bit. each of these on their own isn't by any means a solution, but put them all together and you can can combat burning your barrel much more effectively.

as far as slower rounds go, that's where i'd start. check the rate of twist on the barrel and see what rounds you can shoot. the .22-250 is so dang quick, it's no big deal to sling a 60 grain round or larger at 3400-3600 fps. that's fast for a bullet that size! and can only knock a yote down a little harder


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

I've had my 22-250 for least 20 years still shoot sub 1/2 groups. I have shot allot of the 52 to 55 grains out of it staying around 3600 to 3700 fps. Now I have been shooting some of the VMAX 40 grains and cranking some of the up over 3900 fps but not too many.I shot a group loaded with Varget and 52 grain AMAX last weekend measured .520 and I pulled the last shot. So if you watch what your loading the 250 should last a long time. One of these days I probably have to replace the Barrel but 20 year plus it would be worth it.


----------

